
Ask HN: If the WWWeb disappeared next month, what would you archive? - notelonmusk
In view of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21582942 and worse scenarios
======
Juliate
If we do archive anything, it is in the hopes to use it, but more certainly to
share it again later.

What would this other sharing network be afterwise?

